# Idael Catalog



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Found this today


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

One more


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Any date on it? Where'd you find it?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I meant Ideal, what a dope!


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> Any date on it? Where'd you find it?


No date, on a job today.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

That's pretty darn sweet. I wonder if all the dumb crap I leave on job sites will ever end up being pored over on the telepathynet in 40 years


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

BIGRED said:


> Found this today


Woah i didn't know cable rippers and catapult wire stripers where that old


----------

